# Frank Schleck positive test



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2012)

Frank Schleck has apparently had a positive test for Xipamide, a diuretic, whose most obvious doping use would be to reduce the concentration of some other chemical in the urine... so far, this is only the initial finding. Much to be investigated, but can't say I am very surprised given the brothers' previous adventures.


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2012)

oh dear


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2012)

Here we go again .....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2012)

There's no way he's going to have a doctor's note for this one - it's only really used legitimately in the treatment of various kinds of oedema and hypertension. The worst of it is, even with possible illicit assistance he's still been shoot.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jul 2012)




----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2012)

What ever it's masking or flushing, it isn't much cop is it? If I were Frank, I think I'd be asking for my money back.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Jul 2012)

jesus - doping and STILL riding like an old dog. Just imagine how much worse he would have been without the drugs....


----------



## blown out the back (17 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Frank Schleck has apparently had a positive test for Xipamide, a diuretic, whose most obvious doping use would be to reduce the concentration of some other chemical in the urine... so far, this is only the initial finding. Much to be investigated, but can't say I am very surprised given the brothers' previous adventures.


 TACS AND TESTOSTERONE whatever next its not like he was top of the GC as long as theres big money in sport you will never stop cheating, doping,or fixing its the law you just have to accept it and roll with it win some lose more lol..


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2012)

If this does turn out to be confirmed, 1. it would surely be the nail in the coffin for Radioshack-Nissan, and 2. given the very close family relationships, it would also be hard not to suspect that Andy knew.


----------



## Noodley (17 Jul 2012)

Just confirms what we all suspected tho.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2012)

It does doesn't it and neither were really bright enough to keep it hidden long.


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If this does turn out to be confirmed, 1. it would surely be the nail in the coffin for Radioshack-Nissan,


I think the team was going down anyway, but this could just be a Schleck family thing. There have been suspicions in the past.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2012)

There'll be some long faces in the Schleck household tonight.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2012)

There was obviously some inside info on the family back as far as 2008, when the links to Dr Fuentes were revealed, but they were obviously one step ahead of the police.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2012)

i dont think its a shame when someone fails a doping test , i think its sad that they did it in the first place


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Jul 2012)

According to Reuters he is now pulled out of the Tour


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2012)

User said:


> Thats a real shame, unlike most I like the schleck brothers, seen some youtube stuff, come across as nice lads, but there has been rumours for a while, its always a shame when someone fails a dopping test no matter which sport it is....


 
It's not a question of not liking them, although to be honest I always thought that they came across somewhere between creepy and dim...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> According to Reuters he is now pulled out of the Tour


 
Even before the B sample has been tested? That would be almost an admission of guilt.


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Even before the B sample has been tested? That would be almost an admission of guilt.


Could also be the team being proactive.

Wonder if he has a 'training plan' with this stuff on it?


----------



## MichaelM (17 Jul 2012)

Earlier, I watched the Jens Voight interview linked to in the race thread. I couldn't "square" what he was saying about the tour being clean with him riding in the same team as the Schlecks.


----------



## iLB (17 Jul 2012)

The UCI released a statement basically asking/telling him to leave, regardless of b sample.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Even before the B sample has been tested? That would be almost an admission of guilt.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/17/us-cycling-tour-doping-idUSBRE86G11U20120717


----------



## ohnovino (17 Jul 2012)

Yet another of Johan Bruyneel's employees letting him down. That poor man has such bad luck


----------



## iLB (17 Jul 2012)

Here;s what they have to say http://twitpic.com/a8qocy


----------



## thom (17 Jul 2012)

Apparently it was prescribed by his gynacologist


----------



## Nearly there (17 Jul 2012)

Gutted that pro cycling is back in the spotlight for the wrong reasons what a Dick


----------



## jdtate101 (17 Jul 2012)

I feel sorry for the likes of Jens Voigt and Fabian Cancellara, whose hard work on behalf of the RSN team is now tarnished by Franks actions. I'm also thinking the team will implode now with the sponsors pulling out completely and the money drying up. Those riders who remained clean will be out of a job for the rest of the season with no money coming in.

Frank...you're a complete dick.


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jul 2012)

MichaelM said:


> Earlier, I watched the Jens Voight interview linked to in the race thread. I couldn't "square" what he was saying about the tour being clean with him riding in the same team as the Schlecks.


The line that Jens went down is that basically speeds have come down to the point that he can still race and be competitive. He's right about speeds and Schleck F is riding like a bag of spanners. I'm pretty sure that riders, especially domestiques, have a long history of turning a blind eye and being wilfully ignorant. After all, they need a job...


----------



## buddha (17 Jul 2012)

reminds me of this


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2012)

The team's statement basically seems to be disassociating themselves from Frank while saying they support him. The specifically say that the drug is not part of the team's pharmacy, even though it couldn't be because it's banned... just seems to serve to emphasize that Frank must have got hold of it on his own.


----------



## Alun (17 Jul 2012)

buddha said:


> reminds me of this


I thought that was a Jedward clip at first!


----------



## Alun (17 Jul 2012)

iLB said:


> Here;s what they have to say http://twitpic.com/a8qocy


Surprised not to read it in L'Equipe first, the PR arm of Chataney Malabry, they must be slipping!


----------



## BJH (17 Jul 2012)

aJohnson said: ↑
Frank Schleck criticises 'boring' Tour de France
Him and his brother are amongst the worst culprits for causing boring racing, neither had he bottle to go for it against Bertie. Worse still he has never answered exactly what he was doing consorting with drug doctors, maybe he was just "drug curious"

I posted this a couple of days back in another thread. Cheating git was always dodgy and don't get me started on his little brother he didnt react like someone who had been cheated when Bertie was banned - more like someone who was at the same game.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2012)

Will this scupper his chances of launching a legal action to get paid by his team do you think?


----------



## Noodley (17 Jul 2012)

A good day for clean cycling tho, after 4 French and 4 Brit victories this year - all clean.


----------



## Noodley (17 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1939133, member: 76"]And you know that how exactly?[/quote]

Because I know more than you. Not difficult I know but nonetheless....


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> A good day for clean cycling tho, after 4 French and 4 Brit victories this year - all clean.


I'd be clutching a rosary, lucky charms and an entire rabbit before saying something that unequivocal. Not saying you're wrong mind.


----------



## hondated (17 Jul 2012)

Please tell me that I have not read just what I read. He has not been very good this year so if he has then its not helped him.Sorry but some of the lead riders to me really seem to be riding so well this year as well !


----------



## Alun (17 Jul 2012)

If the drug detected is Xipamide, and that has a similar biological effect or composition to one of the prohibited diuretics, then it's a 2 year ban, AFAIK.


----------



## david k (17 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Just confirms what we all suspected tho.


did everyone think he ws doping? if so why did we think that?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jul 2012)

hondated said:


> Please tell me that I have not read just what I read. He has not been very good this year so if he has then its not helped him.Sorry but some of the lead riders to me really seem to be riding so well this year as well !


People don't just dope to win, they dope to survive when they are struggling. And people do ride well, even when they are clean.


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jul 2012)

david k said:


> did everyone think he ws doping? if so why did we think that?


He transferred a large sum of money to Dr 'Operacion Puerto' Fuentes a few years back.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1939133, member: 76"]And you know that how exactly?[/quote]

he doesn't...


----------



## david k (17 Jul 2012)

oh i see, did anything ever come of that on that occasion?


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jul 2012)

david k said:


> oh i see, did anything ever come of that on that occasion?


Temporarily suspended by his team (CSC Saxo Bank) pending investigation by his home federation. Cleared by them and no further action taken.


----------



## johnr (18 Jul 2012)

Is this the same F Schleck being touted by Liggett and Sherwen as being in excellent form 'according to his team mates'?
To paraphrase Private Eye, 'Schurely schome mistake'?


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Jul 2012)

Bad news for Schleck, bad news for Radio Shack and also bad news for cycling in general. Although I don't hold out much hope, I would be relieved to hear that a mistake has been made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2012)

hondated said:


> .Sorry but some of the lead riders to me really seem to be riding so well this year as well !


The lead riders always ride well, that's why they're in the lead.


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2012)

He's going to ask for the B sample to be tested and if it's positive his defence will be that he's been poisoned. By the way, can this stuff turn up in meat?
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/frank-schleck-requests-b-sample-will-claim-hes-been-poisoned


----------



## Browser (18 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Because I know more than you. Not difficult I know but nonetheless....


 
There's nothing like offering up some empiracal evidence to politely back up a claim one makes when challenged.
And this statement is _nothing_ like offering up........


----------



## gb155 (18 Jul 2012)

Its getting harder and harder to defend the support I hold so close to my heart and that has done so much for my life 

A real real sad state of affairs


----------



## Browser (18 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> I'd be clutching a rosary, lucky charms and an entire rabbit before saying something that unequivocal. Not saying you're wrong mind.


 
Don't forget a hail mary and a couple of our fathers as well. I know what you mean though, I want the Brits to be clean but past history of many nationalities of professional riders/winners in this particular professional cycle race makes you think the opposite. I hate the fact that athletes who've striven for years to reach this level of ability & competitiveness are subject to this sort of mistrust due to the actions of a few 'win-at-all-costs' types.


----------



## yello (18 Jul 2012)

raindog said:


> He's going to ask for the B sample to be tested and if it's positive his defence will be that he's been poisoned. By the way, can this stuff turn up in meat?
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/frank-schleck-requests-b-sample-will-claim-hes-been-poisoned


 
Call me naive but I'm open to the 'poisoned' line of defence. Why? Because despite the history, I just wouldn't have called this one. And not because he's riding poorly either, but because... dunno, I'm just stunned I guess and that's my gut reaction. Benefit of the doubt I guess. Suffice to say, I'll read the reports that follow with interest.


----------



## david k (18 Jul 2012)

who would poison ? are we really thinking this would go on? maybe im niave also but id like to think it wouldnt go on


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2012)

david k said:


> who would poison ? are we really thinking this would go on? maybe im niave also but id like to think it wouldnt go on


it might go on and it might not (and it probably did in the past) but I can't imagine why anybody would have it in for Frank Schleck who represents no kind of threat to anybody.


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2012)

yello said:


> Call me naive but I'm open to the 'poisoned' line of defence.


Just got back from an early morning ride and while I was out I was thinking about something someone on TheClinic said (yes, I know..... ) . Shack are on the point of imploding, contracts haven't been honored and wages haven't been paid. Frank and Andy are star riders and must be on massive salaries. The boss of Shack goes to the team doctor and asks if they can slip something to Frank in his food or drink, nothing dangerous, just a masking agent that's easily detectable, then when he's tested positive we can wash our hands of him and save a couple of million.
Might not be that far fetched?


----------



## fatblokish (18 Jul 2012)

Could a bottle of water, handed to a rider near the top of a summit and then either part drunk or poured over the riders head, be responsible? The evidence would be discarded in the verge.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2012)

fatblokish said:


> Could a bottle of water, handed to a rider near the top of a summit and then either part drunk or poured over the riders head, be responsible? The evidence would be discarded in the verge.


 
Bit like Contador (dodgy food) ? No. Dirty cheat I am afraid.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2012)

fatblokish said:


> Could a bottle of water, handed to a rider near the top of a summit and then either part drunk or poured over the riders head, be responsible? The evidence would be discarded in the verge.


 
Those bottles of water aren't handed to them by spectators but by strategically placed team water dispensers, I don't think any rider would be silly enough to accept a drink from a spectator?

Or am I misunderstanding your point?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2012)

gb155 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to defend the support I hold so close to my heart and that has done so much for my life
> 
> A real real sad state of affairs


 
It's rife in any sport - just a bit more public in cycling. It's also rife in amateur sport two. Some of the drug taking is stupid and ill informed, some of it is very well researched.

You always get cheats. Hard work isn't always enough - just like in life, some folk will cut corners.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jul 2012)

The hopes some are holding out that this got into Schleck's body somehow accidentally is plain daft. On the BBC documentary last night about the scandal surrounding Ben Johnson's drug forays in the 80s, a drug tester from the clinic being used at the time said that his assistant called him to tell him that all 50 urine samples he was testing were showing pure water! This was urine taken from athletes at that year's Olympics so how is it that their urine showed nothing but water? Diuretics! It's use was endemic amongst athletes of the day and the diuretic 'medication' was required in order to dilute the steroids and growth hormones they were taking when a urine test was required.

There's no way out for Schleck on this. To assume he has a credible defence is just naive.


----------



## srw (18 Jul 2012)

raindog said:


> The boss of Shack goes to the team doctor and asks if they can slip something to Frank in his food or drink, nothing dangerous, just a masking agent that's easily detectable, then when he's tested positive we can wash our hands of him and save a couple of million.
> Might not be that far fetched?


 Conspiracy theories are usually wrong. It's far more likely that Schleck, seeing the bad press about how he's completely useless this year without his brother, takes a risk too far at the back end of last week, in the hope that he'll be able to pull something out of the hat today or tomorrow.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jul 2012)

raindog said:


> The boss of Shack goes to the team doctor and asks if they can slip something to Frank in his food or drink, nothing dangerous, just a masking agent that's easily detectable, then when he's tested positive we can wash our hands of him and save a couple of million.
> Might not be that far fetched?


 
A team doctor is asked to put his career on the line by committing a criminal act that will see him struck off the medical register! Far fetched? That's an understatement if ever I read one.


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Jul 2012)

Maybe he got a spam e mail: 'Viagra, EPO cheapest on net! Order today, rescue your tour and give the mrs the time of her life when you get to Paris!'


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2012)

PaulB said:


> A team doctor is asked to put his career on the line by committing a criminal act that will see him struck off the medical register! Far fetched? That's an understatement if ever I read one.


OK, fair enough - he's guilty, but I've got to have _something _to think about while I'm out riding.


----------



## andylaw79 (18 Jul 2012)

One things for certain, Andy's going to be looking over his shoulder a lot more than usual!


----------



## biking_fox (18 Jul 2012)

Threre are innocent explanations for diruretics.


> The case echoes the 2011 Tour when Alexandr Kolobnev tested positive for a banned diuretic (hydrochlorothiazide) following stage 5. He later suspended himself from his Katusha tea but was later cleared by CAS and hired back by Katusha.


 from Cycling News http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...l-finding-for-frank-schleck-at-tour-de-france

I somehow doubt it, but until the dust has settled we won't know. poisoning seems even more unlikely!


----------



## zizou (18 Jul 2012)

Disappointing, particularly when cycling over the last few weeks has so much widespread and positive press coverage in the UK. Now it is back to doping 

Being realistic every cycle fan knows there has (and still is) problems with doping in cycling but at least cycling does something about it unlike the likes of football and tennis where the problems are likely to be even more widespread than is the case in cycling these days. The sort of excuses that would make you roll your eyes when a cyclist gets caught - like sleeping in a magic egg or eating dodgy bits of beef are excuses which are totally accepted in these sports without any further investigation or suspicion arising!


----------



## Nearly there (18 Jul 2012)

Of course Fat Frank needed it to lose weight


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2012)

fatblokish said:


> Could a bottle of water, handed to a rider near the top of a summit and then either part drunk or poured over the riders head, be responsible? The evidence would be discarded in the verge.


 Exactly the same excuse as Pedro Delgado tried when he got caught with probenicid (also a masking agent) in his sample. He blamed sabotage by someone at the roadside.

He was talking bollocks as well. If Schleck F is going to try that one, he'd better have some proof. He also needs to look up the phrase 'strict liability'.


----------



## festival (18 Jul 2012)

Listening to comments from Schleck's team mates before todays stage.
While I wouldn't expect them to open up to the interviewer, I was disappointed to hear the usual " Frank's a good guy and its all a big mistake" kind of comments.
Probably not a surprise but they have had time to think it over and it would have been nice to have a more thoughtful answer or a simple no comment.


----------



## fatblokish (18 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> He was talking bollocks as well. .


 As well as what/whom?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2012)

It's the fall back defence that's been used over the decades. Deny any knowledge, claim it must have been a doctored drink, in the cough mixture you got from the chemist, a natural product of your body, etc etc etc. All the usual old bollocks trotted out by who has been caught doping.


----------



## SoloCyclist (18 Jul 2012)

My favourite was the 'Columbian Throat Lozenge'.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2012)

fatblokish said:


> As well as what/whom?


Schleck F and Delgado. Both talking cobblers.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> My favourite was the 'Columbian Throat Lozenge'.


Rumsas? Thing is, wasn't that one actually correct!


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> My favourite was the 'Columbian Throat Lozenge'.


my favourite was "it was for my dog"


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2012)

PaulB said:


> A team doctor is asked to put his career on the line by committing a criminal act that will see him struck off the medical register! Far fetched? That's an understatement if ever I read one.


Possibly, I don't know the team doctor concerned but some have been complicit in drug taking, so it's not so far fetched, besides I rather liked Raindog's conspiracy theory. Even if it's not deliberate it does but SckleckF on the back foot now.


----------



## SoloCyclist (18 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Rumsas? Thing is, wasn't that one actually correct!


 
Looks like it was Simoni and proved to be correct that the lozenges were laced with cocaine!


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I don't think any rider would be silly enough to accept a drink from a spectator?


 
I saw Nibali accept a bottle of water from a spectator near the end of one of the earlier stages - might have been stage 7, I don't remember exactly which but it was an unusual enough sight that it stuck in my mind. I thought at the time it was a bit daft, then was relieved when he poured most of it over his head... but then he took a swig from it.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

It all sounds like a second-rate Agantha Christie novel now. I'm sure Hercule Poirot could solve _The Case of the Poisoned Cyclist _in no time at all.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

smutchin said:


> I saw Nibali accept a bottle of water from a spectator near the end of one of the earlier stages - might have been stage 7, I don't remember exactly which but it was an unusual enough sight that it stuck in my mind. I thought at the time it was a bit daft, then was relieved when he poured most of it over his head... but then he took a swig from it.
> d.


 
Yeah, they usually just chuck the stuff on their heads. You do have to be daft (or suffering from severe dehydration) to accept a drink from a random stranger in the TdF. I'm always more concerned that it might not be what you expect when you pour it on your head. You don't want to end up covered in some sticky energy drink (or worse...).


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Looks like it was Simoni and proved to be correct that the lozenges were laced with cocaine!


You don't get those in a Woolies pic'n'mix.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> You don't get those in a Woolies pic'n'mix.


 
Shame... mind you, you don't get Woolies pic'n'mix at all anymore...


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's the fall back defence that's been used over the decades. Deny any knowledge, claim it must have been a doctored drink, in the cough mixture you got from the chemist, a natural product of your body, etc etc etc. All the usual old bollocks trotted out by who has been caught doping.


I share your scepticism, but the kind of person who would throw tacks on the road (possibly betting-related) wouldn't think twice about offering a spiked drink to a cyclist


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2012)

smutchin said:


> I saw Nibali accept a bottle of water from a spectator near the end of one of the earlier stages - might have been stage 7, I don't remember exactly which but it was an unusual enough sight that it stuck in my mind. I thought at the time it was a bit daft, then was relieved when he poured most of it over his head... but then he took a swig from it.
> 
> d.


 
Sounds like an idiot manoeuvre, or a move of sheer desperation (or a family member or close friend spectator), you never know what it is, drinking or tipping over your head! Tacks on the road, next, acid in a bottle!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> You don't get those in a Woolies pic'n'mix.


you do round our way...........


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you do round our way...........


You have a Woolies round your way? Wow!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> You have a Woolies round your way? Wow!


ha! Just shows how long it is since I so much as looked for one!


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2012)

There will always be riders who are cheating, no matter how small in number they (hopefully) become. If they are being caught this is a good thing. I'd much rather this happen than a Tour with zero positives, because then you know someone has gotten away with something.

And if high-profile names with a, presumably, sophisticated program in place are being caught then this can only discourage others and indicates that, for now at least, the testing is doing a good job. So I find this encouraging.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

Radioshack-Nissan comment:

“For the moment there is nothing we can do. Fränk will have to defend himself. It won’t be easy, he has no explanation. We have no explanation.”


----------



## gb155 (18 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Radioshack-Nissan comment:
> 
> “For the moment there is nothing we can do. Fränk will have to defend himself. It won’t be easy, he has no explanation. We have no explanation.”




Under the bus or what?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

gb155 said:


> Under the bus or what?


 
There doesn't seem to be much loyalty or mutual respect in Radioshack-Nissan of late. At least Jens Voight has come out and said he's still friends with Frank, whatever happens... so Frank has someone who can sort out the haterz for him!


----------



## gb155 (18 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> There doesn't seem to be much loyalty or mutual respect in Radioshack-Nissan of late. At least Jens Voight has come out and said he's still friends with Frank, whatever happens... so Frank has someone who can sort out the haterz for him!


Jens is an utter legend and a true gent tho


----------



## david k (18 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it might go on and it might not (and it probably did in the past) but I can't imagine why anybody would have it in for Frank Schleck who represents no kind of threat to anybody.


 i just cannot imagine it would go on


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2012)

well, bear in mind that on tour successive tours ('86 and '87) leading riders thought that their own team might try an poison them


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> well, bear in mind that on tour successive tours ('86 and '87) leading riders thought that their own team might try an poison them


 
I might try to poison the Schlecks if they were in my team, just to see their faces...


----------



## thom (18 Jul 2012)

The Tour of Turkey winner seems to have been found with EPO in urine...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

thom said:


> The Tour of Turkey winner seems to have been found with EPO in urine...


 
Now, there's the least surprising news of the year! There's a reason no Pro-Tour teams would touch Gabrovski...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2012)

More here on Gabrovski's positive including some background...


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jul 2012)

Just thinking - did Wiggins win the 2009 tour?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2012)

Meanwhile, the Schlecks are reported to have lined up a transfer to Astana! Couldn't be a better place for them...


----------



## marinyork (19 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Meanwhile, the Schlecks are reported to have lined up a transfer to Astana! Couldn't be a better place for them...


 
You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Meanwhile, the Schlecks are reported to have lined up a transfer to Astana! Couldn't be a better place for them...


Bloody hell - what a can of worms - and I use the word advisedly.

In other news, Frank S has been given a vote of confidence by Andy and Johann. That's a testimonial he could do without.


----------



## raindog (19 Jul 2012)

I heard they were setting up a new team with a German sponsor and that Ullrich was involved.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2012)

At this rate, they'll only be riding sportives for peanuts...


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> At this rate, they'll only be riding sportives for peanuts...


 Jan ate all the peanuts when he'd finished the pies.
That's possibly the wurst joke since this latter one.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> At this rate, they'll only be riding sportives for peanuts...


You sure it's Peanuts


----------



## thom (20 Jul 2012)

Cut and paste from twitter ;-)
Frank Schleck statement confirms b sample positive for Xipamide. Says he's exploring possible causes, now broader focus than poisoning.


----------



## Nearly there (20 Jul 2012)

*Cycling Weekly* ‏@*cyclingweekly*
Luxembourg media reporting that Frank Schleck's B sample from Tour de France also positive for banned substance


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2012)

"exploring possible causes"

Well, I can see one: you are a big dopey cheat.

How about that one, Frankie boy?


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Meanwhile, the Schlecks are reported to have lined up a transfer to Astana! Couldn't be a better place for them...


They've just been talking about Vino here, and apparently he'll be managing Astana next year, but he refuses to hire the Schlecks as he doesn't want anyone connected with doping in the team.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2012)

raindog said:


> They've just been talking about Vino here, and apparently he'll be managing Astana next year, but he refuses to hire the Schlecks as he doesn't want anyone connected with doping in the team.


Comedy gold!!!


----------



## Edwards80 (20 Jul 2012)

He'll be on the phone to Contador's favorite restaurant to get them to print some receipts I reckon.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> At this rate, they'll only be riding sportives for peanuts...


If you're banned then (IIRC) you can't take part in UCI sanctioned events, which would include a lot of sportives. I think Ricco tried that one a few years ago.


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> If you're banned then (IIRC) you can't take part in UCI sanctioned events, which would include a lot of sportives. I think Ricco tried that one a few years ago.


That's right, and in one event the organisers refused to let him participate, so he slipped into the peloton from a side street just after the start. 
I've not invented that and I didn't cut and paste it either.


----------

